# Snorkeling a '09 Foreman 500



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

Im putting a rad relocation on my buddies 2009 Foreman 500 and he wants a snorkel done in her as well, that's not the issue, what I want to know is if I put a 2" snorkel on it will he need to rejet?
I'm a brute/grizzly/can am guy so I wanted to ask about this Honda


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Would probably be ok w/ 2" If it ends up getting a little too much air you can always put a reducer on it to restrict a little air... Always easier to restrict than try to add more.


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

A reducer like a 2" to a 1.5"?
How hard are these too rejet? I assume a bit easier since it only has 1 jet right?
What is a recommended jet setting and or type. I'm more an EFI guy so some of my questions might be dumb to you guys, sorry.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

If all you're doing is adding a snorkel u should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Likely be fine with just the single 2" snorkel. Might open the pilot screw just a tad depending on how it idles when finished.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

A radiator relocation on a 09 foreman huh? lol im assuming you mean oil cooler.

anyways on to the snorkel. start with 1.5" at the airbox (actually put a 1.5" 45 fitting into the rubber boot). then swap to 2" just past the motor. It shouldnt need rejetting after that, just a lil tweeking of the a/f screw like JP suggested.

ive snorkeled several 500s..I know the parts list by memory lol


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know mine is a efi bike but thats how i did mine runs just like stock


----------

